
Google Cloud Vision API changes the way applications understand images - ghosh
http://googlecloudplatform.blogspot.com/2015/12/Google-Cloud-Vision-API-changes-the-way-applications-understand-images.html?m=1
======
pavornyoh
On the front page -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10664554](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10664554)

